# Party AT DHA Lahore



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Guys whoever is from lahore, let links up have some icecream at Sweet tooth


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

You're paying for everyone? XD


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Ajao pehle pese kerlengay


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Yea 
No thanks
I want all my organs


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

i dont know how many organs you come with, but i promise you'll leave with the ones you came with


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Yea
> No thanks
> I want all my organs


We wont chop you up... if you're good. XD


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Ajao pehle pese kerlengay


How about a pre wedding treat? XD


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

the wedding is off.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

But why...


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Doctech said:


> But why...


Cause larka bhag gaya.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

she was not faithful LOL


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

"Raat gayi baat gayi" makes more sense. =p


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> "Raat gayi baat gayi" makes more sense. =p



FutureDr. is Aimal Nasrullah. Search her on FB


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Please clap for Abdullah he's the new Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

I just wanted a face behind those depressing posts... And now i know who you are


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> I just wanted a face behind those depressing posts... And now i know who you are


Wow yaar. Clapping kero saray


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Clap clap clap


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. is Aimal Nasrullah. Search her on FB


You went through Shalamar's merit list? Lol
Mujhay shak tha waisay 

- - - Updated - - -



FutureDr. said:


> Wow yaar. Clapping kero saray


Btw no offence but that halloween makeup is epic *.*
You did it yourself?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

hahaha. Yaar i asked her, her name, she said she wouldnt tell me.. so i got it off the list.. Then she asked my aggregate to find me, and i said NOPE  .. she cant even deny it coz theres only ONE girl with that aggregate on sat 2 haha.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> hahaha. Yaar i asked her, her name, she said she wouldnt tell me.. so i got it off the list.. Then she asked my aggregate to find me, and i said NOPE  .. she cant even deny it coz theres only ONE girl with that aggregate on sat 2 haha.


Haha, clever you. Btw we don't know much about you. What's your story? If you don't mind telling of course. Lol


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

I dont like being anonymous at all. Thats why my name is my username. Foreign Applicant, CMH Lahore


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Lol but Abdullah is such a common name, your surname would reveal who you are  
Cool. Where do you belong from abroad? And what's your aggregate for CMH?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Now that we know its Aimal Nasrullah, she won't be posting anything i guess  ... Your depressing posts shall be missed Ms. Nasrullah  ... May you live in peace hereafter.


----------



## Hanya (Jan 14, 2014)

abdullah7766 said:


> I dont like being anonymous at all. Thats why my name is my username. Foreign Applicant, CMH Lahore


aggregate?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Lol but Abdullah is such a common name, your surname would reveal who you are
> Cool. Where do you belong from abroad? And what's your aggregate for CMH?



Wanna marry me? 

- - - Updated - - -



Hanya said:


> aggregate?



What would you do with my aggregate?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Now that we know its Aimal Nasrullah, she won't be posting anything i guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no. I am sitting here laughing at you. Nothing else  
This is supposed to be a medical forum and YOU, Mr. Abdullah, are trying to prove something idk.  
So you applied to shalamar as well? On a foreign seat?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Wanna marry me?
> 
> You mind giving details otherwise? =p
> You're pretty fond of getting married I guess xD


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Oh no. I am sitting here laughing at you. Nothing else
> This is supposed to be a medical forum and YOU, Mr. Abdullah, are trying to prove something idk.
> So you applied to shalamar as well? On a foreign seat?


Not answering you because according to you, you're not aimal  ..


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh no. I am sitting here laughing at you. Nothing else
> ...


You know nothing jon snow


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > Wanna marry me?
> ...


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Doctech said:
> 
> 
> > Naaaah, you're the one who wanted to know my story bro  .. if you really wanna know, come to sweet tooth, well have a nice snack and ill tell you all about me  up for the challenge?
> ...


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, I'm not in lahore mate. Otherwise it would've been awesome to have a meeting. :3
> ...


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Doctech said:
> 
> 
> > Whats your name?
> ...


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

So you wanna take the road FutureDr. took. Okay then


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

HAHA there's nothing so interesting about me that'd make you want to know my name. XD


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Dr.Future and Abdullah are all over the forums  CHIILLL guys. But you guys really don't let anybody get bored over here though :3


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> HAHA there's nothing so interesting about me that'd make you want to know my name. XD


Nothing against you bro. Just your name is anonymous. Your aggregate limits me from finding you so you can enjoy being anonymous  ... There was nothing interesting about Aimal either, i just didnt want to see her cry behind an anonymous ID , so I put a face to it. Think of me as the Joker in Dark Knight rises 

- - - Updated - - -



Weed said:


> Dr.Future and Abdullah are all over the forums  CHIILLL guys. But you guys really don't let anybody get bored over here though :3



Thats the plan man. Kill tension with sarcasm and a lil fun


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Weed said:


> Dr.Future and Abdullah are all over the forums  CHIILLL guys. But you guys really don't let anybody get bored over here though :3


Its good to keep the forum alive, especially with all the deadly stuff going on. Lol


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > Dr.Future and Abdullah are all over the forums
> ...


Haha yeah :3 
I just hope i make it in the merit list UHS will be releasing for the foreign seat in Shalamar medical college :weary: 
I'm just really tired of all this tension and stuff ray:?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Nothing against you bro. Just your name is anonymous. Your aggregate limits me from finding you so you can enjoy being anonymous  ... There was nothing interesting about Aimal either, i just didnt want to see her cry behind an anonymous ID , so I put a face to it. Think of me as the Joker in Dark Knight rises
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Haha thank God. You went through my answers? XD 
And ikr. But nobody likes to be exposed on a public forum. 

- - - Updated - - -



Weed said:


> Haha yeah :3
> I just hope i make it in the merit list UHS will be releasing for the foreign seat in Shalamar medical college :weary:
> I'm just really tired of all this tension and stuff ray:?


If you're a foreign applicant, you really shouldn't worry. There's nothing going against you, so chill and watch movies while you have time.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Now that we know its Aimal Nasrullah, she won't be posting anything i guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap mate
The reason that people choose usernames that don't hint towards there actually names is Cuz they would like to remain anonymous
I get that you were pissed at dr.future. and you went on to find out her name 
But holy crap bro don't post it on a public forum even so don't give ideas to people bout stalking the person on fb 
Honestly I am a little sad that you violated someone's privacy, when they clearly wanted some, it's not like the guy was offending you 
The person was just depressed and wanted to let out their frustration but that's no reason to just completely violate someones privacy 
I am quite disappointed


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Holy crap mate
> The reason that people choose usernames that don't hint towards there actually names is Cuz they would like to remain anonymous
> I get that you were pissed at dr.future. and you went on to find out her name
> But holy crap bro don't post it on a public forum even so don't give ideas to people bout stalking the person on fb
> ...



Spoderman you never answered my question? This forum is for all the med students.. Come out with your name, it wouldn't hurt. See now she doesnt post anymore coz people know who she is. With anonymous names anyone can type BS. I wasnt pissed at her. She just got too depressing. She was everywhere crying the same BS. That pissed me off, so i found a way to end everyone's misery. This isn't called violating privacy. She gave out her aggregate, and i used info given by her to spot her. Its not like she told me and i told you guys. Stop making this a privacy issue.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

And @Abdullah. Bro you shouldn't have done that bro. I mean some people are not comfortable exposing their names, there must be a reason for it. Secondly she is a girl, and you just openly told her fb account info. Not cool man. Peace


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Weed said:


> And @Abdullah. Bro you shouldn't have done that bro. I mean some people are not comfortable exposing their names, there must be a reason for it. Secondly she is a girl, and you just openly told her fb account info. Not cool man. Peace



Okay so now you're all brothers and sisters? Grow up, this is an exclusive med student forum. Names dont hurt anyone. Why post something you cant own upto? This is 2016, either post with a name or go to Yahoo chat.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Ehh we wouldn't want another fight here guys. :| 
He's gonna find out who you are as well Spoderman, beware XD


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing against you bro. Just your name is anonymous. Your aggregate limits me from finding you so you can enjoy being anonymous
> ...


Yeah man I'm cool with it. I'm just worried that PMDC might not register the students from Shalamar or something like everybody here has been sayin that. And do you know something about The fees policy they made? Cause i paid about 21 lac already. But the pmdc policy says that i should only pay 18K$ and 50000Rs as the admission fee


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Ehh we wouldn't want another fight here guys. :|
> He's gonna find out who you are as well Spoderman, beware XD



Spoderman beats you at the aggregate game. From the bottom though  XD


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Holy crap mate
> ...


Except she wasn't just saying BS ,see was clearly depressed and just wanted to vent and it wasnt bothering anyone except you

And saying that it's not a privacy issue because you used her aggregate is like saying that I can simply just track down your IP to find out what you do, where you live, your whole presence on the web and release it to the public. It's illegal you can't do it. It is a private issue

And frankly I am surprised that no one has pointed that out to you yet


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > And @Abdullah. Bro you shouldn't have done that bro. I mean some people are not comfortable exposing their names, there must be a reason for it. Secondly she is a girl, and you just openly told her fb account info. Not cool man. Peace
> ...


Bruh. You need to chill a bit. Names don't, but leading people to someone's fb account ain't cool man. Peace man :v:??


----------



## Dua Azhar (Sep 23, 2016)

Yea Abdullah doesn't have to worry because CIP doesnt affect him at all. He can keep saying whatever he wants and laugh at those people who are affected by this super mismanaged and unstable policy.  And also call this policy all right and others wrong because even if others are on merit and secured their seat by taking admission in the colleges in the right ways he has absolutely nothing to worry about. He just likes to take things very personally stalk people on internet find out their identities which he believes are accurate according to him and then be happy about it. P.s if this policy doesnt affect you why are you taking this personally? Believing exposing others will make you win this argument you created in the first place.Calling every other person wrong wont make you right abdullah. If it doesnt affect you or you think youre right you shouldnt even be here and chill and think about yourself ( like you already are doing)becayse you're safe in this admission process and dont give an eff about others. You are supposed to help people here on this forum not create hate and depress them. If you cant help then better stay quiet.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Dua Azhar said:


> Yea Abdullah doesn't have to worry because CIP doesnt affect him at all. He can keep saying whatever he wants and laugh at those people who are affected by this super mismanaged and unstable policy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed ^


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Wasn't this form about a party somewhere? :joy::joy:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Except she wasn't just saying BS ,see was clearly depressed and just wanted to vent and it wasnt bothering anyone except you
> 
> And saying that it's not a privacy issue because you used her aggregate is like saying that I can simply just track down your IP to find out what you do, where you live, your whole presence on the web and release it to the public. It's illegal you can't do it. It is a private issue
> 
> And frankly I am surprised that no one has pointed that out to you yet


If you can find out my IP go ahead, i wouldn't have any issues. Im inviting you to Sweet tooth do you wanna come spoderman? 
Doctech asked FutureDr. her name too on a public forum and she wouldnt say. Her right i know, but then why give out your aggregate(Also personal). Oh you tell me your name and I find out your surname, BIG DEAL.

Moreover, college lists are made public with all the FSC marks, aggregates, fathers name bla bla bla - Tell them to stop giving your privacy away. Go ahead sue me mate. Pffft failed attempt at trying to scare me. Itni mehnat apne aggregate pe kee hoti tau ajj 60's may na hotay. Ghadda


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Weed said:


> Yeah man I'm cool with it. I'm just worried that PMDC might not register the students from Shalamar or something like everybody here has been sayin that. And do you know something about The fees policy they made? Cause i paid about 21 lac already. But the pmdc policy says that i should only pay 18K$ and 50000Rs as the admission fee


PMDC wouldn't register the students who have been admitted 'against' the new policy. You're safe because foreign applicants are gonna be admitted on the basis of SAT 2, provided you've studied overseas which you have, right? And yeah I know about that $18k as the annual foreign fee and the one time 50k admission fee. What was your total fee in dollars?


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > Except she wasn't just saying BS ,see was clearly depressed and just wanted to vent and it wasnt bothering anyone except you
> ...


Bro, chill man. Why do you rage so much? And stop calling people names you wouldn't like to be called. If you know much, then share the info with people who need it. Don't show off and try to be the Big boss kinda thing over here. Thank you


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Dua Azhar said:


> Yea Abdullah doesn't have to worry because CIP doesnt affect him at all. He can keep saying whatever he wants and laugh at those people who are affected by this super mismanaged and unstable policy.  And also call this policy all right and others wrong because even if others are on merit and secured their seat by taking admission in the colleges in the right ways he has absolutely nothing to worry about. He just likes to take things very personally stalk people on internet find out their identities which he believes are accurate according to him and then be happy about it. P.s if this policy doesnt affect you why are you taking this personally? Believing exposing others will make you win this argument you created in the first place.Calling every other person wrong wont make you right abdullah. If it doesnt affect you or you think youre right you shouldnt even be here and chill and think about yourself ( like you already are doing)becayse you're safe in this admission process and dont give an eff about others. You are supposed to help people here on this forum not create hate and depress them. If you cant help then better stay quiet.



Okay you're very sweet. No i honestly mean it. But you've got most of the things in that post wrong about me. I do not prefer a certain policy over another. I personally think the new one is better. Im entitled to my opinion, and you guys have been hating on me since forever for bringing out facts to you. Someone in the western world would have thanked me and done a court case to stop the PMDC policy. All you guys kept doing was dissing me for speaking the truth. Just cause i said 2 + 2 = 4 doesnt mean Im wrong or that I hate you guys. I personally feel everyone should get into a med school. FutureDr. was getting way too depressing, i tried to calm her so many times, but she kept crying crying crying as if the world came to an end. No matter what you guys think, It was never my intention to favor one policy on the other. All I did was tell you information which is what this forum is here for. And i'll admit i had some fun on the way


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah man I'm cool with it. I'm just worried that PMDC might not register the students from Shalamar or something like everybody here has been sayin that. And do you know something about The fees policy they made? Cause i paid about 21 lac already. But the pmdc policy says that i should only pay 18K$ and 50000Rs as the admission fee
> ...


Well it was 19520$ after adding the taxes. But they took the money in Rs as it was a mess paying in dollar and in time too. No I did not study oversea, but I'm a German national only and they said I'm accepted for the foreign seat application


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Weed said:


> Bro, chill man. Why do you rage so much? And stop calling people names you wouldn't like to be called. If you know much, then share the info with people who need it. Don't show off and try to be the Big boss kinda thing over here. Thank you


Oh im not raging at all buddy. Contrary to your belief .. That's just my way of replying to someone. Doesn't mean Im angry  I have the ability to laugh at you and myself too  But you're not making me laugh


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

:unamused:


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Spoderman. Ouch. Even burnol isnt gonna fix that burn. :'(


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Weed said:


> :unamused:



What kinda strain are you on? Purple kush?


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Seriously? 
You need help man. This strain might help you.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Weed said:


> Seriously?
> You need help man. This strain might help you.



Mr. Weed, strain tau batao?
Not at all amusing when a crack fan tries to offer me help. Im good mate.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Weed said:


> Well it was 19520$ after adding the taxes. But they took the money in Rs as it was a mess paying in dollar and in time too. No I did not study oversea, but I'm a German national only and they said I'm accepted for the foreign seat application


I think its supposed to be $18k inclusive of taxes. :| 
Oh I see. But doesn't the new policy say that you should have studied overseas to be eligible for the foreign seat now?
Abdullah might know more about it. 

- - - Updated - - -

Has anyone noticed how the number of users browsing this thread increase when a fight sparks? XD 
17 users browsing this thread right now LOL


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

On a scale of 1-10,how extremely waila are all of you?


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously?
> ...


Khair ye bacho wale batain chhor kar, tumhe pata hai ke kya mujhe 19520$ me se pese wapis lene chaie???


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> I think its supposed to be $18k inclusive of taxes. :|
> Oh I see. But doesn't the new policy say that you should have studied overseas to be eligible for the foreign seat now?
> Abdullah might know more about it.


Weed man will be refunded the amount. 18,000 plus Rs50,000. Whatever he paid minus that amount should be returned to him by mid december.

Foreign policy on the new policy = Either a holder of foreign passport or Pakistani passport with having studied abroad physically


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> On a scale of 1-10,how extremely waila are all of you?


10 right now.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Weed said:


> Khair ye bacho wale batain chhor kar, tumhe pata hai ke kya mujhe 19520$ me se pese wapis lene chaie???



Pese wapas le le aur mujhe de de. App kaho, tameez nai sikhai tumhare baro ne tumhe? Wait ker mid december ka.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Weed man will be refunded the amount. 18,000 plus Rs50,000. Whatever he paid minus that amount should be returned to him by mid december.
> 
> Foreign policy on the new policy = Either a holder of foreign passport or Pakistani passport with having studied abroad physically


Exactly my point. That's the update for you Weed.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Doctech said:
> 
> 
> > I think its supposed to be $18k inclusive of taxes. :|
> ...


Well if that's the case, im done


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> On a scale of 1-10,how extremely waila are all of you?


12. What do you expect us to do at 12:57 am? =p

- - - Updated - - -



Weed said:


> Well if that's the case, im done


You've only applied to Shalamar on the foreign seat? :|


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Weed said:


> Well if that's the case, im done


Ab nazar na ai yahan pe. Na shukra


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Rafaykhann said:
> 
> 
> > On a scale of 1-10,how extremely waila are all of you?
> ...


Yes :/


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > Well if that's the case, im done
> ...


Wtf? Im done means ke mai war gaya bhai. Mene kahi aor apply nhee kia.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Weed said:


> Yes :/


Why didn't you apply elsewhere though? :|


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Why didn't you apply elsewhere though? :|


He was trying to grab the moon while he was high on some german crack. What else could it be?


----------



## Dua Azhar (Sep 23, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Dua Azhar said:
> 
> 
> > Yea Abdullah doesn't have to worry because CIP doesnt affect him at all. He can keep saying whatever he wants and laugh at those people who are affected by this super mismanaged and unstable policy.
> ...


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Weed said:


> Wtf? Im done means ke mai war gaya bhai. Mene kahi aor apply nhee kia.


Kidher warna chah raha hai? Fazool jagao may nai wartay. Insaan ban.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > Yes :/
> ...


I didn't wanted to go anywhere else. Mene UHS ka application bhi diya hai. Mene UHS ja kar kar diya tha aor unse pucha tha ke apply kar sakta hu? They said haan :/


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > Wtf? Im done means ke mai war gaya bhai. Mene kahi aor apply nhee kia.
> ...


You're hopeless man.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Dua Azhar said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay you're very sweet. No i honestly mean it. But you've got most of the things in that post wrong about me. I do not prefer a certain policy over another. I personally think the new one is better. Im entitled to my opinion, and you guys have been hating on me since forever for bringing out facts to you. Someone in the western world would have thanked me and done a court case to stop the PMDC policy. All you guys kept doing was dissing me for speaking the truth. Just cause i said 2 + 2 = 4 doesnt mean Im wrong or that I hate you guys. I personally feel everyone should get into a med school. FutureDr. was getting way too depressing, i tried to calm her so many times, but she kept crying crying crying as if the world came to an end. No matter what you guys think, It was never my intention to favor one policy on the other. All I did was tell you information which is what this forum is here for. And i'll admit i had some fun on the way.
> ...


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Weed said:


> I didn't wanted to go anywhere else. Mene UHS ka application bhi diya hai. Mene UHS ja kar kar diya tha aor unse pucha tha ke apply kar sakta hu? They said haan :/


You should've kept some backup plan though. :| But it's good that you've applied through UHS. What's your UHS aggregate? You'll get in somewhere according to that.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't wanted to go anywhere else. Mene UHS ka application bhi diya hai. Mene UHS ja kar kar diya tha aor unse pucha tha ke apply kar sakta hu? They said haan :/
> ...


Well, I only wrote Shalamar's name in the list. And my aggregate is 84.6%


----------



## Dua Azhar (Sep 23, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Dua Azhar said:
> 
> 
> > abdullah7766 said:
> ...


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Oh my, I was just wondering about the same thing that has this woman just made a new account to lash out on Abdullah? It doesn't really make sense as to why she'd do that and know about everything that's been going on here.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Weed said:


> You're hopeless man.



Bacha hai tu.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Dua Azhar said:
> 
> 
> > abdullah7766 said:
> ...


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Weed said:


> Well, I only wrote Shalamar's name in the list. And my aggregate is 84.6%


Now that is worrying bro. Why didn't you write any other name when you had an option for 30? :| Your aggregate isn't bad but you should've put down other names too and keep Shalamar as your 1st preference. Then again, what's done is done now. Lets just hope something works out for the better.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > So basically, if you tell your aggregate online to people to ask for help, they should search you up on random merit lists and expose you, because they were upset on a forum and you didn't agree with them? Wow. If I wanted to tell every one who I was I would've. But you already did that, so thank you. This is a site to help people, you were helping but then suddenly you just started degrading spoderman for getting 66? I mean that's just really low of you. Not everybody can ace MCAT. And it's not for exposing people too. There is a reason i named myself as I did. I'm sorry if I offended you. I am just against this policy because it's ruining a lot of futures INCLUDING mine. Didn't know it was a sin to be frustrated online and I'd be exposed for it.
> ...


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

I just read the regulations bro. Yaar physically unke liye zaruri hai jo overseas hai. Mera chill scene hai


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Weed said:


> I just read the regulations bro. Yaar physically unke liye zaruri hai jo overseas hai. Mera chill scene hai



Weed = Naweed Niazi


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Weed said:


> I just read the regulations bro. Yaar physically unke liye zaruri hai jo overseas hai. Mera chill scene hai


But you just said that you're an overseas/foreign applicant. :|


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > I just read the regulations bro. Yaar physically unke liye zaruri hai jo overseas hai. Mera chill scene hai
> ...


Yup.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Weed = Naweed Niazi


Haven't you had enough with the hate already man? XD


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

No I am NOT blaming you for this policy. Obviously you didn't make it. But I am only sad that you are rubbing it in people's faces. Worried people. I know what you're saying is the truth. But it can change as well. That's all. I'm not depressed as you're openly telling everyone. I am just worried as every candidate over here. I don't hate you. I hate the policy and the fact that you keep suppporting it makes me sad. Because you don't see how it is destroying futures. I had a whole year of disappointment. Wouldn't want it for anyone else.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Haven't you had enough with the hate already man? XD



I'm just havin fun 

- - - Updated - - -



FutureDr. said:


> No I am NOT blaming you for this policy. Obviously you didn't make it. But I am only sad that you are rubbing it in people's faces. Worried people. I know what you're saying is the truth. But it can change as well. That's all. I'm not depressed as you're openly telling everyone. I am just worried as every candidate over here. I don't hate you. I hate the policy and the fact that you keep suppporting it makes me sad. Because you don't see how it is destroying futures. I had a whole year of disappointment. Wouldn't want it for anyone else.



If you want to change the policy go to the court, because no one is asking for it to be changed. Dont you read my posts? Why hate me for telling you whats happening? Thats not fair to me. I didn't at all say that you shouldn't get in or that no one should get in. I want everyone who got in to stay in. But thats not happening because no one filed a court case against the policy. How am i MEAN in all of this?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

And please don't snub someone like you are online Abdullah. The only reason nobody here is giving you much respect isnt because your facts aren't facts. It's because you're snubbing others. Calling them names and swearwords. And then using other people's information revealing who they are when they don't want it to be public knowledge. And then also making fun of others aggregates. Please share facts, don't hurt others.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > I just read the regulations bro. Yaar physically unke liye zaruri hai jo overseas hai. Mera chill scene hai
> ...


Oh you're confused there? Overseas wo hai jo dual national hai, mtlb pakistani hai par bahir rehte hai ya the. Foreigner wo hai jo single national hai. Physically appear hona overseas ke liye zaruri hai :blush:


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Doctech said:
> 
> 
> > Haven't you had enough with the hate already man? XD
> ...


Also, your claim that nobody stood against PMDCs case is false. 
https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...P2_SOOeRVFSunQFKg&sig2=sc-Hzsi23s1vdy3AWdjbEw


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Weed said:


> Oh you're confused there? Overseas wo hai jo dual national hai, mtlb pakistani hai par bahir rehte hai ya the. Foreigner wo hai jo single national hai. Physically appear hona overseas ke liye zaruri hai :blush:


Wrong on so many levels. English may likh ye sab.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > Weed = Naweed Niazi
> ...


I'm cool with it  bhai had se zyada welay hai


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Also, your claim that nobody stood against PMDCs case is false.
> https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...P2_SOOeRVFSunQFKg&sig2=sc-Hzsi23s1vdy3AWdjbEw



Stay vacated, what have i been telling you. They stood up but court QUASHED petitions. let me make it clear "IN THE PRESENT TIME, NO ONE IS STANDING UP AGAINST THIS POLICY, THERE IS NO COURT CASE" That article you posted is past. I dont like to talk about past as you can see Although I did mention in all my posts that stay was vacated .

- - - Updated - - -



Weed said:


> I'm cool with it  bhai had se zyada welay hai



Shahbaaaash, ab har dafa bhai zaroor kehna


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Well, I hope somebody stands up then. Or that if this policy comes out, there is something worked out for the SAT2 kids. Because the MCAT kids will probably still make it to the same place that they had gotten in.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you're confused there? Overseas wo hai jo dual national hai, mtlb pakistani hai par bahir rehte hai ya the. Foreigner wo hai jo single national hai. Physically appear hona overseas ke liye zaruri hai :blush:
> ...


I'm pretty sure I'm right here. You don't know everything man. Rules and regulations ja kar parhlo aap. Samajh na lage to help le lena


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Weed said:


> Oh you're confused there? Overseas wo hai jo dual national hai, mtlb pakistani hai par bahir rehte hai ya the. Foreigner wo hai jo single national hai. Physically appear hona overseas ke liye zaruri hai :blush:


I know about that. But the overseas and foreign applicants come under the same category. You mean that you're eligible for a foreign seat with a foreign passport even if you've done your recent education from pakistan?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Weed said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm right here. You don't know everything man. Rules and regulations ja kar parhlo aap. Samajh na lage to help le lena


Oye ghadday apna post par.

Foreign policy = Overseas and Foreigner
1.Overseas : pakistani national (Has only pakistani passport) who finished his FSC/Alevels from a foreign country (Not Pakistan)
2.Foreigner : Could have studied anywhere including Pakistan but has a dual nationality. That means a foreign passport in addition to a Pakistani passport.

Ab tu le meri help. Mera bacha jaldi bara ho ja.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you're confused there? Overseas wo hai jo dual national hai, mtlb pakistani hai par bahir rehte hai ya the. Foreigner wo hai jo single national hai. Physically appear hona overseas ke liye zaruri hai :blush:
> ...


(3) No candidate shall be eligible for foreign quota seats in public and private medical and dental institutions under sub-regulations (I) and (2) unless he holds a permanent foreign nationality or dual nationality or overseas Pakistani students and who has physically studied and passed secondary school certificate (SSC) and HSSC passing 12th grade examination or equivalent from outside Pakistan during his stay abroad and having a certificate from the institution last attended to this effect.
Iske according haan


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

Yaar abdullah tumnay bataya nahi yeh sweettooth wala plan EXCLUSIVELY kissay milnay kay liye banaya tha? :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Aleezah, stop stalking this thread. 

- - - Updated - - -



Rafaykhann said:


> Yaar abdullah tumnay bataya nahi yeh sweettooth wala plan EXCLUSIVELY kissay milnay kay liye banaya tha? :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:



Tum se meri jaan. Pathano se pyaar hai mujhe.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> aleezah, stop stalking this thread.
> 
> - - - updated - - -
> 
> ...


Hahaha XDD


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure I'm right here. You don't know everything man. Rules and regulations ja kar parhlo aap. Samajh na lage to help le lena
> ...


First of all, mind your language. Free hone ki zarurat nhee hai tujhe zyada. Even though I don't give a single flying **** about what you say. Yeah i made a mistake there, i meant the dual nationals, not the overseas. And again, stop calling names you wouldn't like to be called yourself.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Weed said:


> First of all, mind your language. Free hone ki zarurat nhee hai tujhe zyada. Even though I don't give a single flying **** about what you say. Yeah i made a mistake there, i meant the dual nationals, not the overseas. And again, stop calling names you wouldn't like to be called yourself.



Yaar ager may koi bongi maron, aur tu mujhe ghadda bolay, i wont mind at all promise. Ab tu rage may a raha hai. Bhai bhai bhool gaya?


----------



## Dua Azhar (Sep 23, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Oh my, I was just wondering about the same thing that has this woman just made a new account to lash out on Abdullah? It doesn't really make sense as to why she'd do that and know about everything that's been going on here.


Uh wait... I thought you guys were smart or cool enough to find out how old my account was, Expecting your major stalking skills. Oh i did NOT expect such a blunder by you. Smart enough to stalk aimal personally and you made this blunder? HOW COME? Secondly This is exactly how wrong you are. You saw it above that abdullah has been bashing people, ignoring the terms and conditions of this forum,Personally and many agreed to it. I told him that's wrong and you're trying to say i am bashing him? Wao bro.  MashALLAH! P.s just because people dont post on this forum doesn't mean they don't know what's going on or arent active.I come to this forum daily, because its related to me but aapki zahanat ko salam, It's written on my profile, member since september. GAWD are you this Intelligent? HAHAHA.


----------



## Weed (Nov 4, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Weed said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, mind your language. Free hone ki zarurat nhee hai tujhe zyada. Even though I don't give a single flying **** about what you say. Yeah i made a mistake there, i meant the dual nationals, not the overseas. And again, stop calling names you wouldn't like to be called yourself.
> ...


Rage nhee. Aor bhai mai sabko kehta hu, anything wrong with it? Aor bongi konsi?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Dua Azhar said:


> Uh wait... I thought you guys were smart or cool enough to find out how old my account was, Expecting your major stalking skills. Oh i did NOT expect such a blunder by you. Smart enough to stalk aimal personally and you made this blunder? HOW COME? Secondly This is exactly how wrong you are. You saw it above that abdullah has been bashing people, ignoring the terms and conditions of this forum,Personally and many agreed to it. I told him that's wrong and you're trying to say i am bashing him? Wao bro.  MashALLAH! P.s just because people dont post on this forum doesn't mean they don't know what's going on or arent active.I come to this forum daily, because its related to me but aapki zahanat ko salam.



Doctech ko kuch na bolo. Hes my buddy. Dua you're sweet just leave it at that. If you wanna get all rude then I need a lawyer anyway, work for me.


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

Firstly don't @ at me like you know me and secondly you just love conflict don't you?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

aleezahk98 said:


> Firstly don't @ at me like you know me and secondly you just love conflict don't you?



LOL.No.i.dont.


----------



## Dua Azhar (Sep 23, 2016)

Sweet? I am raised well. I know how to confront people by giving facts, In a well mannered and non abusive way. Werna aapkay walay jawab dena mujhe bhi ata hai, zarf ki baat hoti hai janab. Perhaps you have alot to learn Abdullah.
And please stop sending me private messages. We can talk here.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Dua Azhar said:


> Uh wait... I thought you guys were smart or cool enough to find out how old my account was, Expecting your major stalking skills. Oh i did NOT expect such a blunder by you. Smart enough to stalk aimal personally and you made this blunder? HOW COME? Secondly This is exactly how wrong you are. You saw it above that abdullah has been bashing people, ignoring the terms and conditions of this forum,Personally and many agreed to it. I told him that's wrong and you're trying to say i am bashing him? Wao bro.  MashALLAH! P.s just because people dont post on this forum doesn't mean they don't know what's going on or arent active.I come to this forum daily, because its related to me but aapki zahanat ko salam, It's written on my profile, member since september. GAWD are you this Intelligent? HAHAHA.


Wth? Trying to lash out on me now? XD Nobody's interested in your account or what you use it for, but yeah your very first post was just to lash out on Abdullah. Why do you care about what he does? There was no need to budge in. And you clearly couldn't argue with him any further so tried to end it sweetly. I haven't agreed anywhere that name calling is right but I'm smart enough to not fight on a public forum. I don't even need to waste time talking to you, I was just helping Weed out. Adios. XD


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

Dua Azhar said:


> Sweet? I am raised well. I know how to confront people by giving facts, In a well mannered and non abusive way. Werna aapkay walay jawab dena mujhe bhi ata hai, zarf ki baat hoti hai janab. Perhaps you have alot to learn Abdullah.
> And please stop sending me private messages. We can talk here.


HAHAHAHAHAHA I JUST DIED READING YOUR LAST PART. :joy::joy::joy::joy:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Dua Azhar said:


> Sweet? I am raised well. I know how to confront people by giving facts, In a well mannered and non abusive way. Werna aapkay walay jawab dena mujhe bhi ata hai, zarf ki baat hoti hai janab. Perhaps you have alot to learn Abdullah.
> And please stop sending me private messages. We can talk here.


Please paste my Private message here, and answer that as well  Im not good at urdu so i dont know what you just said.
Also, i sent you a private message to ask you what you're so heated up on. Go ahead paste my entire message here. You're a girl so I don't wanna make this personal but just stay away from my thread please. If you dont like it, don't open it. Thank you


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Doctech ko kuch na bolo. Hes my buddy. Dua you're sweet just leave it at that. If you wanna get all rude then I need a lawyer anyway, work for me.


Thanks man, appreciate it.


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

Then why are you repeatedly cussing people out here as exposing people's identity online for what reason exactly?


----------



## Dua Azhar (Sep 23, 2016)

Dekehin jee, apko acha jawab mil chuka hai and now you want to run away,you can I'm pretty satisfied.
Hahaha come on, Why do you guys keep calling me sweet? Perhaps you guys haven't had a well mannered conversation before. *Nobody's interested in you account bla bla* But oh wait.. i just pointed out what is her account doing here and hence i failed I'll try to act all cool. LOL at you bro. Mazeed time mat waste kerein, agar ye reply dekh ker frustrate ho bhi jao izz okay, DONT WASTE YOUR TIME.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Thanks man, appreciate it.


I have a feeling theres a war about to erupt.

- - - Updated - - -



Dua Azhar said:


> Dekehin jee, apko acha jawab mil chuka hai and now you want to run away,you can I'm pretty satisfied.
> Hahaha come on, Why do you guys keep calling me sweet? Perhaps you guys haven't had a well mannered conversation before. *Nobody's interested in you account bla bla* But oh wait.. i just pointed out what is her account doing here and hence i failed I'll try to act all cool. LOL at you bro. Mazeed time mat waste kerein, agar ye reply dekh ker frustrate ho bhi jao izz okay, DONT WASTE YOUR TIME.


Paste my private message please. I said "What do you have against me" That was my PM to her to save her the bezti im about to start at here. I'm giving you a final chance. Disappear or you'll have to take what waits for you  You've offended me and doctech but im gonna let this slip for now. One more diss and you're gonna have it.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey guys let's all chill and have a snack right now. And let's be happy that we all took each other's mind of off the apocalypse due next week. Let's be supportive and not tear each other down. I'm sure it's no sin to speak against something if you feel its wrong. It's a public forum after all. Anyone can make an account any time to ask questions and speak against or for something if they want to. And let's pray for betterment and each other. And most of all pray PMDCs policy is somehow cancelled. Ameen


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

aleezahk98 said:


> Then why are you repeatedly cussing people out here as exposing people's identity online for what reason exactly?


She exposed it herself. She was being depressive.


----------



## Dua Azhar (Sep 23, 2016)

Since when did you start caring about me being a girl? Exposing a *girl* before,and acting all cool about it. I don't think disrespecting me here or threatening me to do so should be an issue for you. P.s : Um... you think I'm scared? It's okay You seemed quite desperate to find out who FutureDr. was you can translate this urdu part on google, you'd know. Acha tou abhi personal lena hai apney? Also Whether i am a girl or a boy you shouldn't worry about that. I am not scared by your threat Mister. You took it personal a while while ago when you started exposing people to feed your fragile male ego.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Dua Azhar said:


> Dekehin jee, apko acha jawab mil chuka hai and now you want to run away,you can I'm pretty satisfied.
> Hahaha come on, Why do you guys keep calling me sweet? Perhaps you guys haven't had a well mannered conversation before. *Nobody's interested in you account bla bla* But oh wait.. i just pointed out what is her account doing here and hence i failed I'll try to act all cool. LOL at you bro. Mazeed time mat waste kerein, agar ye reply dekh ker frustrate ho bhi jao izz okay, DONT WASTE YOUR TIME.


LOL i was literally laughing as to why you're up for a fight with everyone xD and yeah I mistyped, I should've written why is her first post for abdullah, not account. xD why would I want to run away? Pfffft i'm here everyday xD Frustrate kyun hona hai hansi aa rahi hai yar, you seriously need to take a chill pill. Don't worry you'll get in somewhere. )


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

You do know you shouldn't be tossing depression like it's completely normal? It's an actual illness


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Dua Azhar said:


> Since when did you start caring about me being a girl? Exposing a *girl* before,and acting all cool about it. I don't think disrespecting me here or threatening me to do so should be an issue for you. P.s : Um... you think I'm scared? It's okay You seemed quite desperate to find out who FutureDr. was you can translate this urdu part on google, you'd know. Acha tou abhi personal lena hai apney? Also Whether i am a girl or a boy you shouldn't worry about that. I am not scared by your threat Mister. You took it personal a while while ago when you started exposing people to feed your fragile male ego.


Parhi likhi lagti ho. I will still not reply because you're a girl. Yes you're a girl im guessing. Plus ur name is Dua. so I dont wanna say anything to you  chali jao yaar please  dont ruin it. Jao.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> aleezahk98 said:
> 
> 
> > Then why are you repeatedly cussing people out here as exposing people's identity online for what reason exactly?
> ...


I didn't expose myself. I told my aggregate like millions of users here. Please start exposing them too because OMG they told their aggregates. And as far as I know, it's no sin to be depressive in such a situation. What do you want me to do?! Be upbeat? Omg the policy is here, I might lose my dream and never be a doctor I worked hard for a year and it will be ruined now yay! Let's party at DHA and have ice cream? How delusional are YOU?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

aleezahk98 said:


> You do know you shouldn't be tossing depression like it's completely normal? It's an actual illness


acha sorry. Maafi?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

aleezahk98 said:


> You do know you shouldn't be tossing depression like it's completely normal? It's an actual illness


THANK YOU! 
Thankfully, I don't have it. I'm just sad and frustrated.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I didn't expose myself. I told my aggregate like millions of users here. Please start exposing them too because OMG they told their aggregates. And as far as I know, it's no sin to be depressive in such a situation. What do you want me to do?! Be upbeat? Omg the policy is here, I might lose my dream and never be a doctor I worked hard for a year and it will be ruined now yay! Let's party at DHA and have ice cream? How delusional are YOU?


Every post you write, i've read it a million times before  . Because you keep repeating yourself every post. In my high school my teachers taught me ... If you're in a miserable situation, do not make it more miserable by crying out aloud. I'm truly sorry that you didnt have the same teachers. Stop venting here.


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

You shouldn't be apologising to me... but thank you for accepting it.


----------



## Dua Azhar (Sep 23, 2016)

Umm.. stop being sexist for a moment please? I am not a guy so i wont be able to confront you?Acha.. sae. You're the one dissing people, I stopped you from it, then I ENDED the topic by saying that *I wrote what i felt right or wrong, If you're helping people then i am okay with it* You guys started it all over again when i was at peace by saying stuff. And now you are threatening me, openly. So who should be accountable or scared of their wrong actions, me or you? Abhi tou urdu nae ati thi apko, achanak aa gaye? :O


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

It's fine, everyone gets that way in life but I would highly recommend reading the Quran and trying to unwind! @futuredr


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Dua Azhar said:


> Umm.. stop being sexist for a moment please? I am not a guy so i wont be able to confront you?Acha.. sae. You're the one dissing people, I stopped you from it, then I ENDED the topic by saying that *I wrote what i felt right or wrong, If you're helping people then i am okay with it* You guys started it all over again when i was at peace by saying stuff. And now you are threatening me, openly. So who should be accountable or scared of their wrong actions, me or you? Abhi tou urdu nae ati thi apko, achanak aa gaye? :O


Behen app please mere post se jao 

I dont know how to read or write urdu, just generic terms and language. Don't know what zarf or harf means.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't expose myself. I told my aggregate like millions of users here. Please start exposing them too because OMG they told their aggregates. And as far as I know, it's no sin to be depressive in such a situation. What do you want me to do?! Be upbeat? Omg the policy is here, I might lose my dream and never be a doctor I worked hard for a year and it will be ruined now yay! Let's party at DHA and have ice cream? How delusional are YOU?
> ...


Well, your teachers should've taught you basic human manners in between that too. Like how to address people. How to not make others feel uncomfortable by telling the whole world who they are (and wrongly too lol) and calling yourself right on everything. 
I had amazing teachers alhamdulilah. Always will be proud of them. 
I will vent wherever the hell I want to. You aren't the God of internet to stop me. I will do what I want. But I won't bash others just because they're depressive. Already feeling sorry for your patient's. Will you diss them all like this if they complain or get depressive?


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

aleezahk98 said:


> It's fine, everyone gets that way in life but I would highly recommend reading the Quran and trying to unwind! @futuredr


Thanks so much. I will iA


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > aleezahk98 said:
> ...


Actually-as many people have told you before-You'll definitely get into one of the good colleges of Lahore. Not the top, but good. So yeah, be thankful. And dont be such a whiner. There are kids with lower merit than you and kids who cant afford private at all and had 88.5 merit but unka public me nae hua. Ever think about that? No, you only think about yourself.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Well, your teachers should've taught you basic human manners in between that too. Like how to address people. How to not make others feel uncomfortable by telling the whole world who they are (and wrongly too lol) and calling yourself right on everything.
> I had amazing teachers alhamdulilah. Always will be proud of them.
> I will vent wherever the hell I want to. You aren't the God of internet to stop me. I will do what I want. But I won't bash others just because they're depressive. Already feeling sorry for your patient's. Will you diss them all like this if they complain or get depressive?


Now you're just asking me rather begging me to treat you like a guy. Please leave my post. See i hate it when you come on my posts. Take your friend Dua and yourself, and post somewhere else. I wont write there promise.

- - - Updated - - -



alpacawayoflife said:


> Actually-as many people have told you before-You'll definitely get into one of the good colleges of Lahore. Not the top, but good. So yeah, be thankful. And dont be such a whiner. There are kids with lower merit than you and kids who cant afford private at all and had 88.5 merit but unka public me nae hua. Ever think about that? No, you only think about yourself.



I.love.you


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Please don't start this argument with me. According to this, there is somebody out there in the world HAPPIER than me so I shouldn't feel happy because somebody else is in a better position? 
Every body has their own personalities, and every body is different. Everyone feels and has different difficulties which might seem less to someone. I am NOT thinking of myself only. I feel for all those out there suffering because of this policy. I feel sad because I did waste a year, and I worked hard for the top privates. I will be super happy i got in, but I'll be super sad if I lose Shalamar. because i got in on merit and not illegally. Yes people are in worse condition than me. But I am in a bad situation too. Let everyone grieve and stop comparing each other's sadness on a scale.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Please don't start this argument with me. According to this, there is somebody out there in the world HAPPIER than me so I shouldn't feel happy because somebody else is in a better position?
> Every body has their own personalities, and every body is different. Everyone feels and has different difficulties which might seem less to someone. I am NOT thinking of myself only. I feel for all those out there suffering because of this policy. I feel sad because I did waste a year, and I worked hard for the top privates. I will be super happy i got in, but I'll be super sad if I lose Shalamar. because i got in on merit and not illegally. Yes people are in worse condition than me. But I am in a bad situation too. Let everyone grieve and stop comparing each other's sadness on a scale.



Khatoon pagal hai.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Oh and btw before I leave your post, I am NOT Aimal Nasrullah. Stop stalking the poor girl. I am someone else and I don't want to tell who I am. Your facts are actually wrong this time Abdullah. Please stop stalking the poor girl thinking its me.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Please don't start this argument with me. According to this, there is somebody out there in the world HAPPIER than me so I shouldn't feel happy because somebody else is in a better position?
> Every body has their own personalities, and every body is different. Everyone feels and has different difficulties which might seem less to someone. I am NOT thinking of myself only. I feel for all those out there suffering because of this policy. I feel sad because I did waste a year, and I worked hard for the top privates. I will be super happy i got in, but I'll be super sad if I lose Shalamar. because i got in on merit and not illegally. Yes people are in worse condition than me. But I am in a bad situation too. Let everyone grieve and stop comparing each other's sadness on a scale.


And I'm super sad I didnt get into KE.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't start this argument with me. According to this, there is somebody out there in the world HAPPIER than me so I shouldn't feel happy because somebody else is in a better position?
> ...


There's a lot of common sense here if you open up your brain a tiny inch


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> Actually-as many people have told you before-You'll definitely get into one of the good colleges of Lahore. Not the top, but good. So yeah, be thankful. And dont be such a whiner. There are kids with lower merit than you and kids who cant afford private at all and had 88.5 merit but unka public me nae hua. Ever think about that? No, you only think about yourself.


Aap ne mehfil loot li yaar. If anyone wants some kind of comfort, think about the people in worse conditions than you.  Nobody gets everything and tbh, when you don't get something as you planned to have, it prepares you for the better and builds you as a strong individual. Always find the good in things, rather than letting them pull you down.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't start this argument with me. According to this, there is somebody out there in the world HAPPIER than me so I shouldn't feel happy because somebody else is in a better position?
> ...


I'm sorry you didn't. I hope you make it to a place better for you. Ameen.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

@abdullah7766 
You sound like a sad guy 
You can't for one accept that exposing someone's name is a violation of someones privacy Cuz I don't think youve ever knowm what privacy is.
And about my aggregate, you sound like one of those guys that thinks grades are all that matter if you don't score well, youre worthless scum, well I don't really care about my aggregate Cuz I have a feeling ill get into cmh bds and well if I don't I'll do something else.
And buddy you honestly got to get a life, I have a feeling you don't have any friends, but I am sorry you just can't go around revealing other people's names. I am so sorry if it makes you sad and you want to do it but you just can't and that's the way it is.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I'm sorry you didn't. I hope you make it to a place better for you. Ameen.



Thats what we all wished for you. But you didnt want that for yourself. Please leave now.

- - - Updated - - -



Spoderman said:


> @abdullah7766
> You sound like a sad guy
> You can't for one accept that exposing someone's name is a violation of someones privacy Cuz I don't think youve ever knowm what privacy is.
> And about my aggregate, you sound like one of those guys that thinks grades are all that matter if you don't score well, youre worthless scum, well I don't really care about my aggregate Cuz I have a feeling ill get into cmh bds and well if I don't I'll do something else.
> And buddy you honestly got to get a life, I have a feeling you don't have any friends, but I am sorry you just can't go around revealing other people's names. I am so sorry if it makes you sad and you want to do it but you just can't and that's the way it is.


Acha whats your name? LOL


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


Awe that was sarcasm. But thankyou!
But AIMC was my dream and thats why I repeated year. But I'm like whatever. Jou hona tha ho jaye ga. 
I also know a girl jiska 88.4 merit tha and her parents couldnt afford and now shes doing B.Sc. 
Hope everything turns out alright.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry you didn't. I hope you make it to a place better for you. Ameen.
> ...


Well thank you. 
You are proof that people have no humanity. Because you bash a person. Then expose them falsely as someone else and all because they acted depressive and it upset you. I went to a mental hospital and i saw what depression is like. If you knew, you wouldn't have done what you did. Feeling sorry for you.


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

This may sound off topic but is your name referencing spiderman? Cause he is my absolute fav


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Well thank you.
> You are proof that people have no humanity. Because you bash a person. Then expose them falsely as someone else and all because they acted depressive and it upset you. I went to a mental hospital and i saw what depression is like. If you knew, you wouldn't have done what you did. Feeling sorry for you.


You went to a mental hospital? AMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

aleezahk98 said:


> This may sound off topic but is your name referencing spiderman? Cause he is my absolute fav


its a meme.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry you didn't. I hope you make it to a place better for you. Ameen.
> ...




You're a super sad guy 
You really need therapy


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > alpacawayoflife said:
> ...


No I seriously wasn't being sarcastic. I have nothing against any of you. 
AIMC was my dream too. In fact CMH was my dream this year. I worked for it. Didnt make it. I got in shalamar and got so happy maybe this was my reward and now this is happening. Put yourself in my shoes too and tell me if my sadness is unjustified. 
Yes I know how sad it is. I felt for every kid. 
Ameen.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Well thank you.
> ...


I studied psychology for a year. In all seriousness, you shouldn't be making jokes about mental health.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> No I seriously wasn't being sarcastic. I have nothing against any of you.
> AIMC was my dream too. In fact CMH was my dream this year. I worked for it. Didnt make it. I got in shalamar and got so happy maybe this was my reward and now this is happening. Put yourself in my shoes too and tell me if my sadness is unjustified.
> Yes I know how sad it is. I felt for every kid.
> Ameen.


You didn't make it to cmh? See, are you predicting future?  lists arent out, merit hasnt been decided for cmh .... God help us all.


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

I honestly had never seen that before but it seems well weird ngl.....


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Last year when I applied with my 86.7 I didn't make it because the merit CLOSED at 87.5. It won't go down this year specially for me. Like you said, I am delusional but I am not. I live in the reality pretty much.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Last year when I applied with my 86.7 I didn't make it because the merit CLOSED at 87.5. It won't go down this year specially for me. Like you said, I am delusional but I am not. I live in the reality pretty much.



Acha i don't wanna talk about futuredr , what happened to her, what will happen to her and what could happen to her, on my post. Leave my post. Thank you


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

aleezahk98 said:


> This may sound off topic but is your name referencing spiderman? Cause he is my absolute fav


Seriously bro 
Spider man is your favourite???
Come on 
I don't even have any words for you right now
Have you seen Tony stark or Hulk or blackwidow or Thor or wolverine ?
I really think you should watch all marvel movies and show again before you say anything that serious again





aleezahk98 said:


> I honestly had never seen that before but it seems well weird ngl.....


You haven't been on the internet long enough


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

Yes in all honesty. Peter Parker just has something that I find works reallly well for me. I watch some marvel and dc movies but it's just with spidey you can relate cause he's a teenage boy with actual insecurities. And I love Gwen Stacy soooo


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Last year when I applied with my 86.7 I didn't make it because the merit CLOSED at 87.5. It won't go down this year specially for me. Like you said, I am delusional but I am not. I live in the reality pretty much.
> ...


Thank you.
After working so hard to falsely expose me I suppose you want nothing more to do with me now. 
And before I go I just REALLYY want to make it clear that I am NOT aimal nasrullah. She's someone else. Don't go about thinking of me as someone I am most definitely NOT.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

aleezahk98 said:


> Yes in all honesty. Peter Parker just has something that I find works reallly well for me. I watch some marvel and dc movies but it's just with spidey you can relate cause he's a teenage boy with actual insecurities. And I love Gwen Stacy soooo


Well I still think you should watch all movies before deciding
And btw spoiler 
Gwen's dead


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

I think we all need to chill and stop making jokes at the expense of others feelings

- - - Updated - - -

You're lucky @spoderman that that is something I already knew and I don't like to believe she's dead but I might love her cause Emma stone plays her


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


Yaar miss karao what he says. I hope you get into cmh bds. It's not that hard. As far as abdullah is concerned, i don't understand why you even bother trying knocking sense into him when you know kya attention seeker hai. Half of the time he doesn't even make sense. Pata nahi kaunsay comebacks marta hai coolio and still manages to get reactions from you guys. Miss karao. You'll get in, most prolly. Pray for 29th bas.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Thank you.
> After working so hard to falsely expose me I suppose you want nothing more to do with me now.
> And before I go I just REALLYY want to make it clear that I am NOT aimal nasrullah. She's someone else. Don't go about thinking of me as someone I am most definitely NOT.


The more you say you're not her, the more people think you're her. idc if you're her or not.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > abdullah7766 said:
> ...


Thanks dude
And inshallah you'll get into your first preference too


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> Yaar miss karao what he says. I hope you get into cmh bds. It's not that hard. As far as abdullah is concerned, i don't understand why you even bother trying knocking sense into him when you know kya attention seeker hai. Half of the time he doesn't even make sense. Pata nahi kaunsay comebacks marta hai coolio and still manages to get reactions from you guys. Miss karao. You'll get in, most prolly. Pray for 29th bas.


Pathaaan. Khocha naswaar lagao kana.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you.
> ...


Oh please. Just because my merit matches hers on the list doesn't make me her. If this wasn't a public forum and I didn't have my reasons to being private, I would've told who I was. 
Well, if you didn't care you shouldn't have done what you did. It's bad that you don't even feel sorry for it.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Oh please. Just because my merit matches hers on the list doesn't make me her. If this wasn't a public forum and I didn't have my reasons to being private, I would've told who I was.
> Well, if you didn't care you shouldn't have done what you did. It's bad that you don't even feel sorry for it.


I told you to leave. Theres no other girl with the same aggregate. And if you're not her then why were you spending 2 hours at first trying to tell me what i did was wrong? Us wakt kehna tha na that im wrong. IF someone thinks im donald trump, i dont care because i know im not him.  Hayeee the irony. Bye Aimal. BTW where did you get the halloween makeup done from? My friend asked you that.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

aleezahk98 said:


> I think we all need to chill and stop making jokes at the expense of others feelings
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> You're lucky @spoderman that that is something I already knew and I don't like to believe she's dead but I might love her cause Emma stone plays her


Look I am just trying to say that you haven't fully explored the universe of marvel or DC and I am pretty sure you'll find characters you'll like more


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Rafaykhann said:
> 
> 
> > Yaar miss karao what he says. I hope you get into cmh bds. It's not that hard. As far as abdullah is concerned, i don't understand why you even bother trying knocking sense into him when you know kya attention seeker hai. Half of the time he doesn't even make sense. Pata nahi kaunsay comebacks marta hai coolio and still manages to get reactions from you guys. Miss karao. You'll get in, most prolly. Pray for 29th bas.
> ...


 Hasna tha? Bata dou. I'll spare you a laugh. Grow up. You'll be in med school soon. 

P.S Not all khans are pathans, you know.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> Hasna tha? Bata dou. I'll spare you a laugh. Grow up. You'll be in med school soon.
> 
> P.S Not all khans are pathans, you know.


Do i look like im laughing? Hassi ati hai tau has le lekin tu 
Fake Pathan


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

Okay well who's your fav? I hate when people do this like don't discredit Spider-Man just cause he's kinda puny although I do like iron man tooo


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Pathaaan. Khocha naswaar lagao kana.


You're good with Pashto and Punjabi but not Urdu bro? That's a bit odd.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Oh please. Just because my merit matches hers on the list doesn't make me her. If this wasn't a public forum and I didn't have my reasons to being private, I would've told who I was.
> ...


Actually the merit is calculation for shalamar is different than what I did. I may be higher or I may be lower than 86.7 you may never know who I am. But I am not aimal. She is a friend and to think that people here are thinking she's me makes me mad because I am not her. 
You can tell your friend to go stalk aimal and ask her yourself. I don't know where she did it. Maybe I'll ask her and tell you since you're so desperate to know.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Doctech said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > Pathaaan. Khocha naswaar lagao kana.
> ...


He's a liar is what he is. Just trying to gain attention. :unamused:


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

So many different topics going on in this thread of a "Party at DHA" XD


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Actually the merit is calculation for shalamar is different than what I did. I may be higher or I may be lower than 86.7 you may never know who I am. But I am not aimal. She is a friend and to think that people here are thinking she's me makes me mad because I am not her.
> You can tell your friend to go stalk aimal and ask her yourself. I don't know where she did it. Maybe I'll ask her and tell you since you're so desperate to know.



Sai hai. ab apka merit bhi badal gaya hai. Badalti dunya.. badaltay rang..


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Actually the merit is calculation for shalamar is different than what I did. I may be higher or I may be lower than 86.7 you may never know who I am. But I am not aimal. She is a friend and to think that people here are thinking she's me makes me mad because I am not her.
> You can tell your friend to go stalk aimal and ask her yourself. I don't know where she did it. Maybe I'll ask her and tell you since you're so desperate to know.


Yaar ab aisay tou na karo FutureDr. I said no offence first. XD pls chill


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...



Yaar yeh reverse psychology use karna band kardou. You're extremely believable.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> You're good with Pashto and Punjabi but not Urdu bro? That's a bit odd.



Have pathan friends in the US.. learned to speak punjabi from servants in pakistan... Know like some words in pashto especially the cusses ... I speak fluent urdu, just cant read or write urdu.. Dont understand high level urdu, the one dua was speaking. Harf and zarf lol.


----------



## Dua Azhar (Sep 23, 2016)

Guys we should just leave this Abdullah guy to himself. I hope Allah inki insecurities aur demaghi masayil theek kerey. Dha mein icecream khanay kay liye bhi kuch friends dey.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Yeah I'm not sure you applied to shalamar. Because the interview has a weightage that changes your aggregate. But hey! Aap yahan khuda bethein hein who knows every thing.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Dua Azhar said:


> Guys we should just leave this Abdullah guy to himself. I hope Allah inki insecurities aur demaghi masayil theek kerey. Dha mein icecream khanay kay liye bhi kuch friends dey.


I hope he sees a mental institute when he studies medical and comes across depressive mental patients and I would love to see how he handles them.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

aleezahk98 said:


> Okay well who's your fav? I hate when people do this like don't discredit Spider-Man just cause he's kinda puny although I do like iron man tooo


Deadpool
Aka wade Wilson


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Doctech said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the merit is calculation for shalamar is different than what I did. I may be higher or I may be lower than 86.7 you may never know who I am. But I am not aimal. She is a friend and to think that people here are thinking she's me makes me mad because I am not her.
> ...


I'm chill man. In all seriousness you can ask her. I don't know.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Dua Azhar said:


> Guys we should just leave this Abdullah guy to himself. I hope Allah inki insecurities aur demaghi masayil theek kerey. Dha mein icecream khanay kay liye bhi kuch friends dey.


4 ghantay se chup chup k posts dekh rahi ho ... And now you return? Whats your problem man. Kyun bist hona hai mere se?  Im gonna start in a bit..Give me a few ill be back


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


Yar whats the problem with anyone knowing your name? Almost everyone here gave their aggregates so searching up names is not a big deal.


----------



## 99297 (Aug 29, 2016)

Deadpool is sick but I still need to get around to watching the movie


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> Yar whats the problem with anyone knowing your name? Almost everyone here gave their aggregates so searching up names is not a big deal.



Simple answer = She doesnt want responsibility for her posts. Shes scared people will make fun of her when med school starts..Simple


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > abdullah7766 said:
> ...


I just don't want people to know who I am. I have my own reasons. I would've named myself who i am if i wanted you to know. Simple as that.


----------



## Rafaykhann (Nov 5, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > abdullah7766 said:
> ...


I swear abdullah is an *** but i just lost thousand grey cells due to her constant whining about privacy and then summarizing it in the end that it wasn't her in the first place. Matlab...


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > Yar whats the problem with anyone knowing your name? Almost everyone here gave their aggregates so searching up names is not a big deal.
> ...


Hahaha I really hope if I make it to medschool it isn't with YOU as a batchmate or I'd kill myself the first day! 
And no, I'm not scared. I'll own up to who I am when I meet people. The only person who should be worried about being made fun of is you here, sir.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> I swear abdullah is an *** but i just lost thousand grey cells due to her constant whining about privacy and then summarizing it in the end that it wasn't her in the first place. Matlab...


You'll soon come to realize why she was at the mental hospital. May aiwein nai bakwas ker rah  LOL.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

aleezahk98 said:


> Deadpool is sick but I still need to get around to watching the movie


Yes well that's the point 
You haven't watched all the marvel movies
And you need to have a sense of humour to really enjoy the movie


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I'm chill man. In all seriousness you can ask her. I don't know.


She's your friend tho? Wow. You know, the thing is that there are a really few people on the Shalamar list with a SAT 2 aggregate, which made it easy for Abdullah to spot out. :3


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Rafaykhann said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


Wow. Didn't know I was offending half the population here. I'm sorry, I think I really should leave you all inc lads to chat amongst yourselves. I'm out of here. 
Hope you all make it ameen.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Dua, is this you?
https://www.facebook.com/dua.azhar?fref=ts&ref=br_tf

Man you're beautiful. Promise.


----------



## Dua Azhar (Sep 23, 2016)

Your immense stupidity encouraged me to speak again. P.s I am not scared 
Your threats show how scared and insecure you are yourself.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Rafaykhann said:
> 
> 
> > I swear abdullah is an *** but i just lost thousand grey cells due to her constant whining about privacy and then summarizing it in the end that it wasn't her in the first place. Matlab...
> ...


I STUDIED PSYCHOLOGY FOR A YEAR. I STUDIED PATIENTS. YOU DONT KNOW A THING ABOUT ME. Pleasee stop assuming.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Dua, is this you?
> https://www.facebook.com/dua.azhar?fref=ts&ref=br_tf
> 
> Man you're beautiful. Promise.



Holy crap, dude, stop it.
Now youre just acting like a child.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Dua, is this you?
> https://www.facebook.com/dua.azhar?fref=ts&ref=br_tf
> 
> Man you're beautiful. Promise.


Yaar apsay low banda nae dekha who stalls girls and then shares their profiles. Seriously.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


Unless the govt is planning to kill you theres no one whos interested in knowing. *sigh* Dont be like those 'sweety pwincess/daddys girl' jo apna name bhi nae batati. Theres like 10 people here howd you get 'exposed'?
I'm not using my name but I wouldnt throw a hissy fit if someone posted it. Stop being so sensitive.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> Holy crap, dude, stop it.
> Note youre just acting like a child.


bacho k saath bacha banna parta hai..
I mean it. She's beautiful.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > alpacawayoflife said:
> ...


Like i said I have my reasons. I want to keep every thing happening to me private. Don't want people to know me and my name and anything. Please learn to respect other people's reasons for something.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > Dua, is this you?
> ...


Wait I know this girl.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Yaar apsay low banda nae dekha who stalls girls and then shares their profiles. Seriously.


i warned her multiple times to leave. I warned you too. Get out before its too late.

- - - Updated - - -



alpacawayoflife said:


> Wait I know this girl.


whoever she is, shes made with special care. Ive got a crush on her.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > alpacawayoflife said:
> ...


It's not about being a daddy's girl or the government wanting you it's about having privacy


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Like i said I have my reasons. I want to keep every thing happening to me private. Don't want people to know me and my name and anything. Please learn to respect other people's reasons for something.



Yet you want to gain EVERYONE'S sympathy on an internet forum for na NAINSAFI bestowed upon you. LOL. Point to be noted guys.. Dua Azhar's account on medstudentz was made in September 2016. Her first post was to attack me Haye


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Yaar apsay low banda nae dekha who stalls girls and then shares their profiles. Seriously.
> ...


Go ahead. Post my facebook profile. I'm sure nobody will be able to see who I am since I have privacy on from low lifers like you. 
So SO disappointed in you seriously.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> It's not about being a daddy's girl or the government wanting you it's about having privacy



But Spoderman. Mere bhai according to her its not her. So whys she crying about me exposing her when its NOT her. THATS THE QUESTION you should be asking.

- - - Updated - - -



FutureDr. said:


> Go ahead. Post my facebook profile. I'm sure nobody will be able to see who I am since I have privacy on from low lifers like you.
> So SO disappointed in you seriously.


Facebook rules have changed since long. Everyone can see you. You can only control messages and friend requests.. ANOTHER BLATANT LIE. everyone's profile is open to see.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Like i said I have my reasons. I want to keep every thing happening to me private. Don't want people to know me and my name and anything. Please learn to respect other people's reasons for something.
> ...


She attacked you because she's my best friend and because you were annoying me. There. Sakoon kerlou. She was on the forum last year. She doesn't post ****. But she's active. Stop it. Seriously. 
And no I don't want the world's sympathy. This world is **** enough as it is. I'm so sorry I am depressive and said a few whiny things. At least I didn't swear at someone.


----------



## Dua Azhar (Sep 23, 2016)

Rafay Khan, I think she clarified it isn't aimal, because the kind of desperate stalker Abdullah is, He would definitely go to that wrong girl and continue with his stupidity again. Umm Future Dr. Better to ignore him because he'll keep exposing himself by the time and all night. Too vela.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> She attacked you because she's my best friend and because you were annoying me. There. Sakoon kerlou. She was on the forum last year. She doesn't post ****. But she's active. Stop it. Seriously.
> And no I don't want the world's sympathy. This world is **** enough as it is. I'm so sorry I am depressive and said a few whiny things. At least I didn't swear at someone.


Just tell Dua that i've got a crush on her.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Spoderman said:
> 
> 
> > It's not about being a daddy's girl or the government wanting you it's about having privacy
> ...


Because it's wrong to expose a girl like that. Even if she's not me.
Only if I upload photos of myself and I haven't. I know the rules.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > She attacked you because she's my best friend and because you were annoying me. There. Sakoon kerlou. She was on the forum last year. She doesn't post ****. But she's active. Stop it. Seriously.
> ...


YOU should be ashamed of yourself. 
Allah waqai aapko hidayat day. -.-


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Dua Azhar said:


> Rafay Khan, I think she clarified it isn't aimal, because the kind of desperate stalker Abdullah is, He would definitely go to that wrong girl and continue with his stupidity again. Umm Future Dr. Better to ignore him because he'll keep exposing himself by the time and all night. Too vela.


Beaconhouse may ye sikhatay hain app ko? Aise jhoot bolna? Na jee naa may kissi k pass nai jaonga.

- - - Updated - - -



FutureDr. said:


> Because it's wrong to expose a girl like that. Even if she's not me.
> Only if I upload photos of myself and I haven't. I know the rules.


Aimal nasrullah aka FutureDr. is on facebook with many pictures visible. I'm sure she's allowed those pics which is why I see them and so do others. Also there are so many people watching these profiles from places you cant imagine. so it shouldnt have affected you. You're playing so defensive that you're ruining your own lies.


----------



## Dua Azhar (Sep 23, 2016)

Hahahaha wait... soo You think exposing me will scare me? OH MY GAWD I AM SO SCARED RUNN FOR YOUR LIFE.. LOL at your failed attempts Abdullah.  NOT scared of you. I have dealt with your kind of creeps all my life.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Dua Azhar said:


> Hahahaha wait... soo You think exposing me will scare me? OH MY GAWD I AM SO SCARED RUNN FOR YOUR LIFE.. LOL at your failed attempts Abdullah.  NOT scared of you. I have dealt with your kind of creeps all my life.


Look i'm serious... You're beautiful. Kasam se.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm not aimal. As a fellow girl I just wanted to protect her. Do whatever you want with her profile. You have lost all respect in my eyes. I fear for this country if they'll have doctors as **** as you. I don't care. So done with you.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I'm not aimal. As a fellow girl I just wanted to protect her. Do whatever you want with her profile. You have lost all respect in my eyes. I fear for this country if they'll have doctors as **** as you. I don't care. So done with you.



Ab challi bhi jao.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Look i'm serious... You're beautiful. Kasam se.


Wow Dua he likes you so much now that you're calling him a creep and all sorts aloud but he's not saying a word against you now. Amazing XD


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Wow Dua he likes you so much now that you're calling him a creep and all sorts aloud but he's not saying a word against you now. Amazing XD


Doctech, i mean it. She's beautiful. Plus she volunteers. Helpful, caring and all that. Sad that shes best friends with someone like Aimal


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Doctech, i mean it. She's beautiful. Plus she volunteers. Helpful, caring and all that. Sad that shes best friends with someone like Aimal


But wait, what if that's not her and you've got the wrong person? XD there must be lots of Dua Azhar's =p


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> But wait, what if that's not her and you've got the wrong person? XD there must be lots of Dua Azhar's =p



The other dua azhars have stuff like "Daddys princess" on their occupation LOL.
Aimal Nasrullah is reporting my posts. Thats her best come back. Itni tappi hoi hai that I exposed her lol. She's going all the way to get me banned LOL.

- - - Updated - - -

Okay it was really fun entertaining you guys. I still hold my words. Dua Azhar is beautiful. Aimal doesnt deserve her.

Anywayyyy...

So take care all of you... I'm sorry if i offended all of you, but if i didnt pull some legs it wouldn't have been this fun  ... Especially when people started thanking the posts for making em laugh... It was all fun and games.. Except for FutureDr. I apologize unconditionally to everyone who I may have hurt... 

But whether you'd like to believe it or not, it was pretty fun hehe  ... I don't think I'm going to be posting anymore since admissions will start and we all get busy in a day or two... I hope everyone makes it to their preferred college, and whatever happens with SAT2 /court/cmh, i hope everyone takes advantage of that.

Peace out my beloved homies...


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Doctech said:
> 
> 
> > But wait, what if that's not her and you've got the wrong person? XD there must be lots of Dua Azhar's =p
> ...


Please. Go ahead and provide me proof that I am in fact her. In dare you to message her and ask her if she's online right now here sending you this message. Then we'll talk. 
Allah appko hidayat day. And Allah aisay doctors Pakistan ko na day jo prhay likhay jahil hein


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

How many Dua Azhar's have you been through? XD
And oh, you might get banned then :| do come back man LOL


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Doctech said:


> How many Dua Azhar's have you been through? XD
> And oh, you might get banned then :| do come back man LOL


And doctech. I actually thought you were a decent person here. You really disappointed too. :unamused: 
I'm off of here. Thought this was a nice forum with nice people.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Please. Go ahead and provide me proof that I am in fact her. In dare you to message her and ask her if she's online right now here sending you this message. Then we'll talk.
> Allah appko hidayat day. And Allah aisay doctors Pakistan ko na day jo prhay likhay jahil hein



Report kerlia? SNITCH... Teacher teacher he bistified me lol.

You think if i message her and its you, i'll get a valid reply? Yaar bari ho jao. Anyway im done, i was entertaining people here in these times of stress.. I hope everyone had fun.

I'm gonna leave this forum now... Life gets a bit too stressful for me from tomorrow. Peace out homies.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Just when it almost ended..


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> And doctech. I actually thought you were a decent person here. You really disappointed too. :unamused:
> I'm off of here. Thought this was a nice forum with nice people.


Aww come on man. When did I hurt you? I was just feeling so lifeless so I came here to loosen up. Please tell me where I went wrong, I'd like to know


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Doctech said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > And doctech. I actually thought you were a decent person here. You really disappointed too. :unamused:
> ...


Just don't harass my friend like that please. It's shameful. Abdullah is already too far gone. He apparently thinks THIS is a nice way to have fun. Stalking girls and posting their profiles and bringing them to attention. And then you sided with him too. 
None of you hurt me lol. I'm not aimal. You all should apologize to aimal and dua here.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> Just when it almost ended..


What happened?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Just don't harass my friend like that please. It's shameful. Abdullah is already too far gone. He apparently thinks THIS is a nice way to have fun. Stalking girls and posting their profiles and bringing them to attention. And then you sided with him too.
> None of you hurt me lol. I'm not aimal. You all should apologize to aimal and dua here.


Doctech, never apologize to her. Zaini marreeez hai... Always remember... Bros before ........


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Just don't harass my friend like that please. It's shameful. Abdullah is already too far gone. He apparently thinks THIS is a nice way to have fun. Stalking girls and posting their profiles and bringing them to attention. And then you sided with him too.
> ...


Future kay zehni mareez aap lag rahay hein


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Doctech, never apologize to her. Zaini marreeez hai... Always remember... Bros before ........


She wants that post removed so bad that she reported it... but she doesnt know i have admin powers LOL. Yaaar doctech, apologize to anyone except her. Pagal hai ye and you know it too.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > Doctech, never apologize to her. Zaini marreeez hai... Always remember... Bros before ........
> ...


Lol yaar. Aap jesa pohancha hua waqai koi nae  
It's okay call me what you want. Doesnt matter to me.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Just don't harass my friend like that please. It's shameful. Abdullah is already too far gone. He apparently thinks THIS is a nice way to have fun. Stalking girls and posting their profiles and bringing them to attention. And then you sided with him too.
> None of you hurt me lol. I'm not aimal. You all should apologize to aimal and dua here.


Don't harass which friend? I didn't harass anyone, come on. And I never said its right to post profiles. FutureDr, I didn't side with him for anything wrong. Could you point out where I did that? Its not nice to be blamed you know and tbh, i've been most considerate towards you because I understand your feelings. It doesn't matter if you're Aimal or not. I'm talking to you as a person.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

Doctech said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > Just when it almost ended..
> ...


Everyone should sleep...


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Aimal open your fb inbox "Others".
Dua ko meri taraf se Dua dena


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

^Yeah shes right. It's 4 a.m. We have a tough week up ahead to deal with. 
I personally apologize for offending anyone. With my whining or whatever. But I don't apologize for the way I felt though. 
Abdullah i really hope Allah grants you hidayat and an admission in a good place and makes you a decent person. 
Doctech, don't have the strength to check where you were right or wrong and frankly I'm tired of this. 
And I'm sick of this too. 
Allah haffiz every body.
Praying we all make it through the week. Ameen.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> She wants that post removed so bad that she reported it... but she doesnt know i have admin powers LOL. Yaaar doctech, apologize to anyone except her. Pagal hai ye and you know it too.


Yar matlab where did I go wrong with her? I was always considerate and I didn't side for something wrong idk what i'm being blamed for. Not fair is it?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> ^Yeah shes right. It's 4 a.m. We have a tough week up ahead to deal with.
> I personally apologize for offending anyone. With my whining or whatever. But I don't apologize for the way I felt though.
> Abdullah i really hope Allah grants you hidayat and an admission in a good place and makes you a decent person.
> Doctech, don't have the strength to check where you were right or wrong and frankly I'm tired of this.
> ...


Mera naam na lo. I accept your apology and I hope you get into Akhtar Saeed.Peace

- - - Updated - - -



Doctech said:


> Yar matlab where did I go wrong with her? I was always considerate and I didn't side for something wrong idk what i'm being blamed for. Not fair is it?



I think I should also start talking about all the people who dissed me coz of her.. Rafay, Spoderman, Dua.. Its hard to see reality for her.. you didn't do anything wrong man. I don't even personally know you, but you seem like a very logical person. I guess what she's pissed at is that she couldn't for once be the center of attention. People look at logic not sympathy. Doctech and Alpacawayoflife, a big shout out to you guys. Well done for keeping this and the other thread alive. God bless.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > ^Yeah shes right. It's 4 a.m. We have a tough week up ahead to deal with.
> ...


Allah na karay please. 
I hope I stay in shalamar and something works out with sat 2 kids. And if not I make it to LMDC or Sharif.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Allah na karay please.
> I hope I stay in shalamar and something works out with sat 2 kids. And if not I make it to LMDC or Sharif.


Allah Miya mujhe Maaf ker dein.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> abdullah7766 said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


Okay I respect you. But you've got to be the biggest airhead this site has ever seen.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> ^Yeah shes right. It's 4 a.m. We have a tough week up ahead to deal with.
> I personally apologize for offending anyone. With my whining or whatever. But I don't apologize for the way I felt though.
> Abdullah i really hope Allah grants you hidayat and an admission in a good place and makes you a decent person.
> Doctech, don't have the strength to check where you were right or wrong and frankly I'm tired of this.
> ...


You don't have the strength but let me tell you I don't think I went wrong anywhere. Didn't support anything that was wrong but I didn't fight like crazy with Abdullah because thats not my nature. Its sad though how easily you said you 'thought' I was decent because I actually tried to comfort you when you were going through the worst. I still don't have anything against you but I wasn't expecting as such from you.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > abdullah7766 said:
> ...


I have my preferences. I just didn't want that guy to pray wrong for me. I'm not an airhead. I worked hard, and I bet all students here want the same. The best ones before the bad. I just openly say it.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I have my preferences. I just didn't want that guy to pray wrong for me. I'm not an airhead. I worked hard, and I bet all students here want the same. The best ones before the bad. I just openly say it.



I said Akhtar Saeed because you hate it. You also don't realize that getting into any medschool is a blessing which is why I named your worst feared college. I wasn't being nice to you. It was sarcasm.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> Mera naam na lo. I accept your apology and I hope you get into Akhtar Saeed.Peace
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


We literally tried to avoid all fights and keep things smooth but oh well, some things are bound to happen. Thanks tho Abdullah for acknowledging that, small appreciations go a long way man. God bless you too.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Doctech said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > ^Yeah shes right. It's 4 a.m. We have a tough week up ahead to deal with.
> ...


You were bashing on my friend dua. I didn't like that. Or maybe you did it playfully. Like I said I am sorry if I offended you. I don't like guys who expose girls like this on forums. That's all. Sorry, really. 
This forum clearly makes me feel worse for being depressive, and wanting a good medical school as goals. 
Thank you guys.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > I have my preferences. I just didn't want that guy to pray wrong for me. I'm not an airhead. I worked hard, and I bet all students here want the same. The best ones before the bad. I just openly say it.
> ...


Sometimes duas are accepted. Please don't say the wrong things for others even sarcastically. In all this time I didn't once pray for you to not get into a top medical college.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


Oh man you are impossible. I felt sorry for you but nuh uh! You are getting into Aviccena. Bas.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

alpacawayoflife said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > alpacawayoflife said:
> ...


Wow. Praying bad for other people? That's really low for you too. 
But the jokes on you. I didn't write avicenna as my preference or apply to it privately. 
I believe Allah will send me somewhere good for me. And so so disappointed that people wish bad things for one another in such times.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Sometimes duas are accepted. Please don't say the wrong things for others even sarcastically. In all this time I didn't once pray for you to not get into a top medical college.


You can plan all you want but there is only one planner and only his plans shall work. Thats Allah. (Quran) So no matter how much you love Shalamar, things will happen and we as human being should accept them as fate.

Dua - I'm sorry. You're still beautiful - not sorry for that.
Aimal/FutureDr. - I'm not sorry. (Just remember, there are people here who want to go to akhtar saeed and read your BS about it and feel bad)
Doctech - I'm sorry
Spoderman - Im sorry
Alpacawayoflife - Im sorry
Rafay - Im sorry
Weed - Im sorry
Everyone else not named above ^ i'm sorry if my leg pulling hurt you in any way. As you grow older, you'll realize that laughing at yourself is a great strength. It was humor and nothing more. I don't know any of you and what I say shouldn't matter to you. It was important to create an element of interest in this forum and its threads. If my information about PMDC hurt you - I'm not sorry coz that was just for your own benefit. I had nothing to gain from spending hours answering your questions. 

Become doctors, help the nation. Pakistan Zindabaad.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> alpacawayoflife said:
> 
> 
> > FutureDr. said:
> ...


Eh I can live with that. 
Also. What'll happen if sat2 doesnt happen and you dont get into any of your preferences (which I assume are like... 3?)
I swear I'm too sleepy to argue with you. Get into Shalamar. Jaan choro. Ab khush?


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> You were bashing on my friend dua. I didn't like that. Or maybe you did it playfully. Like I said I am sorry if I offended you. I don't like guys who expose girls like this on forums. That's all. Sorry, really.
> This forum clearly makes me feel worse for being depressive, and wanting a good medical school as goals.
> Thank you guys.


Well well, she was the one who started bashing on me first. I even said I don't want a fight here for no reason. But she wouldn't stop. She would have her own reasons but there was no need for her to fight with anyone. And you shouldn't be speaking for her FutureDr. I've been good with you and I didnt expose anyone so you should've thought before judging one's character. That's it.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm so sorry I even came to this forum. Having high hopes, wishing for good places and not bad apparently makes you a bad person. Being depressed makes you a bad person. But its okay to share profiles, and publically wish bad for a person because they want to get into good places. I'm really sorry. Really. You all can live in peace here now. 
Everyone is entitled to opinions. Nobody has the strength to tolerate someone else's here.


----------



## alpacawayoflife (Nov 12, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> I'm so sorry I even came to this forum. Having high hopes, wishing for good places and not bad apparently makes you a bad person. Being depressed makes you a bad person. But its okay to share profiles, and publically wish bad for a person because they want to get into good places. I'm really sorry. Really. You all can live in peace here now.
> Everyone is entitled to opinions. Nobody has the strength to tolerate someone else's here.


Thank you Aimal. Warna apki sarcastic accusing undertones wali apology k bagair mujhay neend nae aani thi.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

Hadd ho gayi yaar. Too much drama for a day. In the near future, you're all gonna look back at this forum and laugh your a**** off.


----------



## rayes (Oct 8, 2016)

I like how, this thread went on till 4:33 am last night. And now everyones sleeping. Sweet dreams y'all.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Felt like I was back in school
Made me miss my grade 2 class


----------



## Medical aspired (Nov 5, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> If you can find out my IP go ahead, i wouldn't have any issues. Im inviting you to Sweet tooth do you wanna come spoderman?
> Doctech asked FutureDr. her name too on a public forum and she wouldnt say. Her right i know, but then why give out your aggregate(Also personal). Oh you tell me your name and I find out your surname, BIG DEAL.
> 
> Moreover, college lists are made public with all the FSC marks, aggregates, fathers name bla bla bla - Tell them to stop giving your privacy away. Go ahead sue me mate. Pffft failed attempt at trying to scare me. Itni mehnat apne aggregate pe kee hoti tau ajj 60's may na hotay. Ghadda


Lol you are SO SO SO SICK. Seriously
i could not even read the whole thread. But till now it was enough for me to stop. &#55357;&#56848;


----------



## doc101 (Dec 27, 2013)

wow this thread was honesly hilarious..the last abdullah conducted thread was pretty good but this was somthing else...way better than any type of comedy:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:.took a nice half hour to read it though:!:


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

FutureDr. is *NOT* Aimal Nasrullah so it was wrong to say that. Apologies  

FutureDr.'s identity remains to be unknown. I guess we'll never know.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> FutureDr. is *NOT* Aimal Nasrullah so it was wrong to say that. Apologies
> 
> FutureDr.'s identity remains to be unknown. I guess we'll never know.


Lmao what makes you say that now?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Lmao what makes you say that now?



She's denied it and it doesn't add up.


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

Doctech said:


> Lmao what makes you say that now?



actually no! she told me its her. Also she was denying it because she was living in her own reality. hehe


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> actually no! she told me its her. Also she was denying it because she was living in her own reality. hehe


That doesn't really make much sense, does it?


----------



## abdullah7766 (Nov 4, 2016)

no student in 86's with sat 2 bro. shes a liar at large. ab chup ho gai hai lol

omg this reminds me of FutureDr. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iOydsZ2-32k


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> no student in 86's with sat 2 bro. shes a liar at large. ab chup ho gai hai lol
> 
> omg this reminds me of FutureDr. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iOydsZ2-32k


And there you go again.


----------



## Doctech (Nov 1, 2016)

abdullah7766 said:


> no student in 86's with sat 2 bro. shes a liar at large. ab chup ho gai hai lol
> 
> omg this reminds me of FutureDr. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iOydsZ2-32k


Yaar lets just get over this already XD


----------



## deadman (Oct 12, 2016)

This was some good comedy
Next time you peeps start a thread be sure to tag me so I can enjoy it too


----------

